# Donald Duck Bicycle on Craigslist



## HARPO (Apr 24, 2018)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/d/donald-duck-bike-1950s/6568245746.html

Not my bike, and I have no idea who the seller is. Just figured in case someone was looking for one...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2018)

*Donald Duck Bike 1950's Original Condition - $999 (Nassau, Long Island)*
*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 24, 2018)

Do the eyes light up?


----------

